# looking to buy my 1st 1911



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm selling off a bunch of my bass guitar equipment. I'm just too old to play in smokey bars anymore. I'm thinking 9mm because of the cost and low recoil. It will be for range use only and not defensive carry. I'd like to keep it under $1,000. Where should I start?


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I also just bought my first.
After many days of reading I settled on my Springfield Range Officer Operator.
Ruger SR1911 was my next choice.
If cost is a real issue look at Rock Island Armory, very inexpensive for an entry level 1911.
Good Luck with your search..


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

If there is a range that rents firearms you might to try a few there to maybe find one that suits you.......


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm still boycotting Springfield because of their collusion with Illinois gun control advocates a year ago. Rock River too. I don't care how much they apologize and try to pass the blame, they did it and were caught red handed. I don't forget that easily and it will be at least another five or so years before they are back on the radar for me or they move out of Illinois.

That said, I like Colt a lot. You just can't go very wrong there and they aren't much more than others. Another I really like is a company which has been making a lot of mistakes recently but is still the oldest maker of firearms in the nation. I wouldn't trust Remington on some of their handguns, but I think their line of 1911 models are superbly crafted, and I own a couple which are some of my best, most reliable handguns. They are extremely well made and closer to original spec than many others. The next 1911 I will buy will either be a Colt Lightweight Commander or a Remington Stainless Commander polished by Patriot. The Colt is closer to what I need because of weight, but that R1 is beautiful.

Most 1911 handguns are pretty good. I think it's hard to mess up. I like more traditional specifications so tend to not look so much at Sig or Kimber, though they are really nice. I don't like ambi safeties or full length guide rods. If I could afford a Wilson Combat, I'd own one for sure. Even such as the ATI, Rock Island, or Taurus make good 1911 models; but I'm leaning to that Remington R1 Stainless Enhanced Commander. My current Remington R1 models just shoot so well and are so reliable, I love them as much as my Colt Gold Cup. Really.

You want to see a beautiful pistol, take a look at some of the stainless models polished by Patriot. Admittedly a polished gun may not make the best defensive choice, but for something of sheer beauty to my old eyes, Wow.

*Gun Porn:*










Remington R1 Enhanced Stainless Commander (not polished)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...But 9mm? In a 1911?
I remember when the first Colt's Commander appeared at the Stoeger shop, on Fifth Avenue in New York.
It was in 9mm, and there was a lot of buzz from the assembled onlookers. Lots of talk, but nobody wanted to buy it.
Why? Because a 1911 was supposed to be either a .45 or a .38 Super. And the .45 was preferred. Even by NYC cops.

And I don't believe in .38 Super.
For me, it's .45 or nothing.

Truth: In a full-size, full-weight 1911, the .45 recoils more (subjectively) softly than the 9mm does. It's easier to shoot, I think.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Typically, Steve, I'm with you. I can't imagine buying a 1911 in 9mm. However, I've owned two of them in 10mm Auto and they were fine, a Springfield Omega and a Colt Delta Elite. Both nice in bear country. Also, a close buddy of mine has a Colt 1911 in 38 Super. That's a hard hitting round. 

The reason and really only reason I own 9mm pistols at all is for capacity or size. Now that there are more high capacity 45s out there and subcompact 45s, I might slowly migrate to them. My PPQ and S&W Shield come to mind.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Try a Ruger SR1911 in 45acp or 10mm? Could you ask someone you know who own one to try it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ruger SR1911 Commander 4.5" barrel.........
Great weapon that is dead on accurate.........


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Today I looked at an all SS Kimber with 5" barrel $699.00, a Ruger 4" with aluminum frame $750, a Colt blued model $850 and a Rock Island basic model $450 all in 9mm. Just handling them in the shop, I'm leaning towards the Kimber because I want all SS and 5 inch barrel. The Colt looked great but I didn't get a chance to dry fire it as it is the store policy not to dry fire (go figure). I didn't care for the sights on the Rock Island as they were small and fixed but it was just the basic model. As for what I got a chance to try today, I like the Kimber the most because of the trigger, size and weight and price. I still have a lot of looking to do before I make up my mind.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Greybeard said:


> The Colt looked great but I didn't get a chance to dry fire it as it is the store policy not to dry fire (go figure).


Wow, I'm not sure I'd purchase a firearm I couldn't dry fire to test the trigger. I know I could gunsmith a 1911 trigger fairly easily, but I'd still want to try it brand new to get an idea of what I was getting into and how much I might have to spend. I'd have to find a different store to shop for a new handgun. I agree with you. Go Figure.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh here in WV there is a gun shop on every corner. I'll probably head to Morgantown on Thursday and check out the new gun shop up there. It's supposedly like this big gun playland. Huge indoor range, machine gun rentals, the whole 9 yards.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Greybeard said:


> Oh here in WV there is a gun shop on every corner. I'll probably head to Morgantown on Thursday and check out the new gun shop up there. It's supposedly like this big gun playland. Huge indoor range, machine gun rentals, the whole 9 yards.


Excellent. My kind of place and my kind of state. But, I hope that range is longer than 9 yards (just kidding). That's pretty darn close.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Mr. Greybeard ya better take yer lunch and leave the Mrs(?) at home!? Sounds like a good trip! Have Fun!


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

*New Gun Day*

After much reading and running the gun salesman all over the shop, I settled on a Colt. The trigger sold me.

Colt 1911 by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr

Colt 1911 crop II by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice looking pistol. Nice upgrade to the Colt Competition with those blue grips. Purtey handgun. I'd like one too but in .45. Gotta like it.


----------



## Nuall (Feb 25, 2018)

Nice addition to your collection! I would also like one in .45. Picked up a GP100 a few weeks back so I better wait before I buy another gun.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been practicing field stripping it and reassembling. Luckily I haven't launched the recoil spring and plug yet. I'm headed to the range either tomorrow or tue and put a few hundred rounds through it.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Took it to the range today. 150 rounds, very accurate, no hickups. Will take me awhile to get use to the weight.


----------



## MikeofMD (May 28, 2016)

So am I. I have several different handguns from several makers and different length barrels. But I do want a 1911. Not sure what caliber yet though. All of my guns are 9mm


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

MikeofMD said:


> So am I. I have several different handguns from several makers and different length barrels. But I do want a 1911. Not sure what caliber yet though. All of my guns are 9mm


Time for you to go what a 1911 was designed for, 45 ACP. You'll find out that handgun to be very soft shooting. Even I with my older arthritic hands find it a pleasure to shoot. It's just a tad heavy these days, but that's not the caliber. Rent one at a range which rents guns and try it for yourself. I have several. One of my favorites is a Remington R1 Enhanced version. I plan to purchase the slightly smaller R1 Enhanced Stainless Commander version this year. I think it's sexy looking and if it's as reliable as the Remington I have, it will also be a favorite.

Poor iPhone pic but click to enlarge.









If I wanted a minor caliber for a 1911, something in 35 caliber, I'd probably choose 38 Super over 9mm. Again, I don't find it any snappier. None the less, I'd go 45.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

JMHO.....but the only caliber a 1911 style pistol needs(JMHO) is the 45 acp. You WILL like it.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I have a Colt 1911 .45, but honestly, I don't think they are the best anymore, like they were when I got mine. If you want a GI Spec. .45, look at Auto Ordnance. The MSRP is about $700.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

This is what's sexy as heck, IMO. All forged stainless steel. Match hand-fitted barrel and bushing. $750

The only two things I'd change is that I prefer the non-ventilated trigger from Wilson Combat, and I'd have Patriot Gun Polishing polish the flats. Maybe change the rear site to Gold Cup Bomar type adjustable instead of Novak adjustable. Front sight Gold Cup post. That would make it perfect for me. One hot mamajama. YMMV

https://www.gunspolishing.com/


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Buying a 1911 in 9 mm would only justify its great trigger action. IMO


Reminds me of a browning hi power.


----------



## dooer700 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello everyone. I’m buying my first 1911 and have narrowed it down to these two particular models, the Colt competition or the Remington R1 enhanced both in .45 acp. I like the Colt in blued and the R1 In stainless. Decisions decisions.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

dooer700 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm buying my first 1911 and have narrowed it down to these two particular models, the Colt competition or the Remington R1 enhanced both in .45 acp. I like the Colt in blued and the R1 In stainless. Decisions decisions..
> 
> I own a Remington R1 Enhanced in dark blue/black nitride. I also own a pair of Colt Gold Cups and really like the Colt Competition. For me, the R1 edges ahead for some reason. It's become my favorite handgun, at least right now, but I change this ranking a lot. My R1 just seems to be perfect in me being able to be accurate and the firearm being ultra reliable. I've put several thousand rounds through it with zero failures of any kind, which to me is incredible from a 1911. Pretty close to unheard of and that's with all kinds of various loads. The only thing I've done to it is to hand polish much of the interior including the feeding and rails using Flitz. No Dremel and no metal removal whatsoever. It racks smooth as butter now. The trigger is really nice on it. I had a gunsmith smooth and lighten it just slightly, but it was excellent right out of the box. The trigger job was pretty much by habit more than anything else and was done just recently.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I haven't (and probably won't) read all of the posts. Has anyone told the OP about the pleasure of the first field strip experience? Mine was downright exiting.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm kicking around the idea of a 45 ACP 1911 as well. Really liking the Sig Spartan. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

hillman said:


> I haven't (and probably won't) read all of the posts. Has anyone told the OP about the pleasure of the first field strip experience? Mine was downright exiting.


I don't know about the first field strip. That was a very long time ago, but I find them easy and quite pleasurable to strip. I could literally do it in seconds blindfolded; but normally, since I enjoy the procedure, take my time. These days with my arthritic hands and fingers, no handgun is as easy as they once were. Even moving down the breakdown lever on my older Sig P220 can be painful at times, especially in the morning when my finger joints are so swollen. I like cleaning in the morning with a cup of coffee after a range day the previous day. I really enjoy the process on any firearm. I often break them completely down. The only time I shoot dirty guns is when they're brand new breaking them in. I've even been known to put a little Flitz on the rails for a session, or on the bolt of a bolt action. Makes them butter smooth.

That all said, with a 1911 and because of my arthritis, I find two things important to me. The first is no full length guide rods. Various models with these can be a pain in the tush, at least to me. Secondly and also for the same reason, with a nice tight slide to bushing to barrel fit, I tend to need a plastic bushing wrench which usually comes with new 1911 models these days. I could do it without the wrench, but tears might come to my eyes and I'd need that Cuddle Service. It's the same reason I use Uplula magazine loaders these days and load a slew of mags before heading to the range.


----------



## dooer700 (Aug 2, 2009)

Craigh said:


> dooer700 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. I'm buying my first 1911 and have narrowed it down to these two particular models, the Colt competition or the Remington R1 enhanced both in .45 acp. I like the Colt in blued and the R1 In stainless. Decisions decisions..
> ...


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

I’ve only shot one 1911 so far and it was a Remington R1A. Lovely gun. Just a bitch to strip down, at least it was for me. It’s my cousin’s gun, and he hadn’t had it long at that time but it took me about an hour to strip it down and put it back together...lol. 

Are all 1911’s that difficult to tear down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have what are, essentially, three Colt's M1911s: Two full-size, and one Officers'-Model-size.
I can detail-strip all three (that is, down to their separate, individual parts), each in about five minutes.
(The Officers' Model is the more difficult, due to a recoil-spring guide rod.)

The nice thing about a real 1911 is that you can do a detail strip without using any tools other than certain parts of the pistol itself. That even includes removing the grips.

Browning's 1911 design is like a combination pistol, puzzle, and sculpture, all in one.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

dooer700 said:


> Craigh said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your feedback. I do like the Remington but for some reason I am being pulled towards the Colt. I stopped into my LGS and they ordered one of each so hopefully I can make a decision. I'm glad to hear your Remington is a solid performer.. I hear they say you can't just own one 1911.. either way I may end up with both eventually. I would like to move to a semi custom in the future as well.
> ...


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Too late for the OP, beautiful Colt by the way. I would love to buy a 9MM for my wife, but she's in love with her G-17 and 'Cocked and Locked' is foreign to her. My only two 1911's are a low end GI version of a RIA Officer's Model. It has GI style sights and you can't easily change them, but I painted the back of the front sight and I can easily pick it out thru that small rear notch. It is a 45 and I am accurate with it. I bought CMC's new 8 round (45ACP) magazine for the Officer's model, and two GI style regular 8 round (45ACP) magazines with a couple short sleeves that work beautifully. I really like the little RIA for accuracy and reliability for me. Were I to buy another RIA 3.5 4.25 or 5" it would be a "Rock" version for the better sights. 

I also have a Ruger SR-1911 Government and it seems perfect, I might have chosen their new Officer's had it been out when I bought the RIA as a really appreciate the Ruger's fit finish and solid performance. 

I prefer shooting the 5" myself, But I have been carrying IWB appendix as I can reach it when driving, and sitting with a 5" appendix is much harder. If OWB the shorter 3.5" is still easier to conceal. I have not carried my RIA that much, but I could.

Just posting incase someone else is still looking.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Well, my input would just get lost in the clutter here, but maybe my pic won't. I'll let y'all guess what it is. Hint: It is not a Wilson Combat, just has a full compliment of Wilson Combat parts all hand-fitted by one of the best 1911 specialists in the country, has a trigger to die for, and shoots one ragged hole @ 7 yards right at POA.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rancid said:


> Well, my input would just get lost in the clutter here, but maybe my pic won't. I'll let y'all guess what it is. Hint: It is not a Wilson Combat, just has a full compliment of Wilson Combat parts all hand-fitted by one of the best 1911 specialists in the country, has a trigger to die for, and shoots one ragged hole @ 7 yards right at POA.
> View attachment 18626
> View attachment 18627
> View attachment 18628
> View attachment 18629


RIA ? Or Taurus ?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe a llama , I'm thinking you're teasing , looks like lipstick on a pig


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Not RIA, not Taurus, not Llama, and definitely not a pig. Before all of the work was done, the gunsmith told me the quality of the steel, the barrel, slide-to-frame fit were all right on par with his personal highly-tuned Dan Wesson. He let me try the trigger on his Dan Wesson and it was fabulous, told me he could do the same on my gun, and I gave him the go-ahead. He delivered.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rancid said:


> Not RIA, not Taurus, not Llama, and definitely not a pig. Before all of the work was done, the gunsmith told me the quality of the steel, the barrel, slide-to-frame fit were all right on par with his personal highly-tuned Dan Wesson. He let me try the trigger on his Dan Wesson and it was fabulous, told me he could do the same on my gun, and I gave him the go-ahead. He delivered.


Lol, just messing with you. , looks nice. Those 1911 triggers can become addictive.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

pic said:


> Lol, just messing with you. , looks nice. Those 1911 triggers can become addictive.


No problem. Here's another clue &#8230; today's price for one of these box stock is about $609.00 ... if you can find one, they are sold out everywhere. But back when I put this gun together I only paid about $450.00 for a brand new one. Out of the box it ran fine, ate everything I stuffed in it, shot about a 2" group @ 7 yards unsupported, and had about a 6lb trigger with a crisp clean break, a very smooth slide, a perfectly serviceable gun. I had my 1911 specialist gunsmith check it out to see if it was worth upgrading, and he told me it could be brought up to the level of his personal Dan Wesson. He had never handled one of these before and was very impressed with what they delivered for that money. I put almost a grand worth of top-shelf parts in it, mostly Wilson Combat, but a few other bits from Ed Brown.


----------

